# Galveston - 7/31/2016



## Capt Steve Bridges (May 14, 2016)

Caught some good eating yesterday in Galveston. I have all this week open through Sunday. Give me a call or you can check my calendar under the "Book Your Charter" tab on my webpage. I charter in Galveston & Sargent. 832-416-3111

http://calledinsickfishingcharters.com/

Thanks,
Capt Steve Bridges


----------

